# Wanting to be like Mike.



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

But before I can fathom the thought of becoming like the Michael Jordan of developers I need to know the basics.

Please be patient with me I'm just a regular guy who might know a little more than your average Windows user, but I know no code what so ever. I'm posting this in hopes that you guys will help me on my way to learn to do things on my own rather than update.zip'ing other people's work all the time. I'd like to make completely redefined themes and hopefully even learn to make roms for the DroidX.

I'd also like to know a little more about the devs and posters here on how they started with either Linux and/or Android. Tbh I've never even touched linux before so reading everyone else's "first time" with it will help whet my appetite for learning all of this. And if it isn't bothersome I'd also like to know what I "should" know when approaching all of this.

You can't play basketball unless you learn to dribble.

So what languages are used and would you recommend going to the bookstore or looking around for .pdf's? Is the code from making a theme and making a rom different? Again, I'm sorry for my ignorance guys, but I've got so much time on my hands and I thought maybe I'd try doing something productive instead of playing StreetFighter all day. lulz.

Thanks to everyone who contributes!


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

This isnt android or linux specifically but its a good read if you want to learn programming.
 How to think like a computer scientist

theres all kinds of tutorials and stuff on the net. and you can even find some good video tutorials on YouTube.

 here is some useful information about android

you should set your computer up to boot Ubuntu (or run a VM) and if you do  HERE is a great program that will automatically setup all your tools for you if you want to make themes..


----------



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info Trenton ill look into that dude!


----------

